
Show HN: FlowNote – Another Markdown Note App - chadmckenna
https://www.flownote.app/
======
chadmckenna
Hello! For the past six months I've been developing a simple note app to aid
my workflow. Recently, I've spent a lot of time at work doing architecture
work and a lot of that time has been researching new technologies and
unfortunately this hasn't left me a lot of time write code. This application
has served the purpose of allowing me to continue to write some code on the
side and build out a simple and powerful tool to share the research I've been
working on with my team.

There really isn't anything special about the application when it comes to
notes apps, it uses a pretty generic flavor of markdown for writing and
formatting your notes, it allows you to make any of your notes public and
provide people with a share link to read your content, it also encrypts the
data at a column level to add an extra layer of security, it has a feature to
add a little more structure to your notes by having multiple input boxes on a
single note, and its also surprisingly fast!

The app is currently free to use (very much in beta) and is still lacking some
features but I wanted to get it out there and get some feedback from the
community. Let me know what you think! Thanks!

------
meagher
looks cool. heavily github-inspired design.

i'd remove the "beta" tag from the navbar logo on log in/sign up.

~~~
chadmckenna
Yeah, I used the Github design system called Primer for most of my views, I
like the simplicity of it and it feels natural since I spend so much time in
Github. And that's probably a good idea, thanks!

